# Identifying help needed



## MrVelo (Aug 6, 2006)

I have old bike without name badge on it. Some people has thought that it is European, most propably it is. In the bottom bracet there is grease nipple with text "Coventry". In some pics there is changed wheels and hubs. Originals You can find also find from pics. Rims were wooden, 32 holes in the front and 40 in the rear. Rear brake is interesting, rod comes from bracket to rear hub.  
Pics: http://www.mrvelo.com/album/index.php?x=browse&category=6



I'm very pleased for any help.
Best Regards from Finland, Europe
MrVelo


----------



## sam (Aug 7, 2006)

Coventry England was the original center of the English bicycle industry and the 32/40 spoking point to the bike being English .The head set is unique maybe it could be I.D. by it.


----------

